# Lake houston dam



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

Is there any legal way to legally fish the bank area of the San Jacinto right below the lake Houston dam? and if so whats the easiest way down there ?

In the 80s it seems there were constant reports of big catfish being caught below the lake Houston dam,but I haven't seen any reports for years now.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Lake Houston*

Man, what memories. I spent many years of my youth cutting class (early 1970's), then going after work below the dam. You could walk in from the old Eisenhauer Park. They stopped that access years ago. You could walk right down part of the dam to get the dam apron and river. Caught many a catifsh, WB and crappie off the apron. Last few times I been there, had to go in a boat. 
Good luck.
BB


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

They stopped people from wailking down there years ago. Peoples cars were getting broken into, and i saw a guy fall off the apron one time and almost drown a boat pulled him out of the water. It used to be a one of the best places you could fish from the bank. You could catch whitebass crappie catfish, and when they first started stocking hybrids in lake houston, they would wash over the dam and i saw many nice hybrids caught down there. It was realy good for black bass back in the 1970s to. Things have really changed down there so many people in boats now, it is a small area and does not hold up to that much fishing presure. When there is a really good flood fish will wash over the dam and it can be really good fishing.


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info ,even if it wasn't what I wanted to hear..sad2sm


----------

